# Keep loosing my network connection !



## JMKKEARNS (Jun 3, 2005)

:4-dontkno I have a desktop (OS – Win. XP, SP2) and laptop (OS - same) on a home network using a Linksys WRT54GC wireless router.

The desktop has a Linksys (WMP11) wireless card, and the laptop has the (WPC11).

I recently obtained this “G” router after having an older BEFW11S4 router.

PROBLEM:
My desktop keeps loosing the connection . 
- Sometimes It just shows a low number of packets or zero packets 
transferring; 
- sometimes it just says it has lost the connection (stating it by name), or 
- it will bring up a screen and list all the wireless networks in the area except 
mine and says to choose one!

The device Manager always says that the NIC card is working fine!

Hitting the repair button on the connection window always fixes the problem, but sometimes I have to use it up to a dozen times a day.

I HAVE:
Checked to make sure I selected the “B” type of devices on the router setup.
Checked to make sure I selected “keep connection alive” button on the router setup.

MY CONNECTION TYPE :

DSL, PPPoE dynamic connection.
DSLExtreme 3.0 – 1500 M

OTHER FACTORS:
Laptop does the same BUT – FAR LESS!
This is why I don’t know if it is the desktop’s wireless card or it is the new router.
The other strange thing is that this happened with the old router too, but far less!

Probably unrelated, but I get a lot of DNS timeouts when online!

What would be a good systematic way to track this down other than going out and buy the “G” wireless cards and hoping for the best?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

The following link provides a solution you can try...

http://www.linksysinfo.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=52

You might also want to try changing your wireless channel in hopes of getting a better frequency.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Also check to see if antone has a 2.4 Gig cordless phone close to your router. This can cause strange disconnect problems.


----------



## 09082012 (Nov 21, 2005)

The Linksys WRT54GC (specifically version 3) is infamous for it's drops when using certain encryptions. Try updating the firmware before doing anything too drastic.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you suspect the encryption, one test to try is to run without encryption enabled to see if that keeps the disconnects from happening.


----------



## JMKKEARNS (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! There are a few that I would not have thought of.

I will post back when I have tried them.


----------



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

why do u have wireless on your desktop.....why not cable


----------

